# Temperatursteuerung mit Rampensteuerung



## Toxic3 (8 Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin sehr froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Ich hoffe ich schreibe auch im richtigen Bereich. Falls nicht bitte ich darum, das es in den richtigen verschoben wird,da ich so branchenfremd bin, dass ich überhaupt nicht weiß wo ich den Beitrag am besten verfassen soll.

Nun zu meinem Problem. 

Ich baue mir gerade einen Temperofen und benötige dafür eine Steuerung mit der ich von Raum Temperatur auf 70 Grad in 2 Stunden klettern kann, um diese dann für mehrere Stunden zu halten. Dann soll es auch wieder über einige Stunden auf 120 Grad erhöht und wiederum einige Stunden dort gehalten werden, um dann langsam wieder auf Raumtemperatur gebracht zu werden. 

Am liebsten wäre mir tatsächlich eine p&p Lösung, bei der ich nur die Temperaturfühler verlegen und die Heizelemente anschließen muss. 

Es sollte nach Möglichkeit auch nicht mehr als 100 Euro kosten. 


Könnt ihr da was empfehlen? 


Wäre euch wirklich dankbar für jede Hilfe! 


Viele Grüße 
Nadim


----------



## Blockmove (8 Februar 2020)

Unter 100€ und Plug and Play ... Das wird kaum was werden.

Welche Leistung hat der Ofen?
Wieviel Heizzonen?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Toxic3 (8 Februar 2020)

Es werden zwei Heizspiralen a 600 Watt verbaut und es gibt nur eine Zone.

Am einfachsten lässt sich das ganze wie eine große Box, die einem ganz normalen Backofen nachempfunden ist, beschreiben. 
Sprich wenn die entsprechenden Temperaturen erreicht sind, schaltet sich der Strom wieder ab und mit einer Abweichung von ein paar Grad kurz wieder ein. 
Hierfür gibt es auch einige Lösungen.

Jedoch für die Rampensteuerung, so daß man nicht permanent dabei sein muss, stellt für mich gerade ein Problem dar. Vor allem, weil ich erst gestern gelernt habe, das man dies überhaupt Rampensteuerung nennt...
Bedeutet, ich weiß zwar was ich möchte aber nicht wie der genaue Fachbegriff dafür ist und wo ich es am besten finde. 

Beim googeln bin ich auf einen Beitrag hier gestoßen der sich mit einem ähnlichen Thema beschäftigt und nachdem mir ein Kumpel aus der Industrie eben auch SPS genannt hat, dachte ich ich frage mal hier nach.


----------



## shrimps (8 Februar 2020)

Naja, für Kleingeld würde ich einen Arduinoclone ESP etc nehmen und darauf die kleine Schrittkette programmieren. Das teuerste ist ggf 1oder 2 kleine ssr für die Leistung...
Ich hab das mit 2* 6kw am laufen...
Viel Spaß
Shrimps

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic3 (8 Februar 2020)

Danke Schrimps für deine Antwort. Leider kann ich damit echt wenig anfangen, weil das alles Fremdwörter für mich sind. Und Programmieren kann ich leider null. Daher auch die Frage nach einer p&p Lösung. 🙈🙈

Magst du es mir bitte ein wenig genauer erklären? 

Natürlich wäre ich auch dankbar wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der weiß was ich benötige und sich bereit erklärt das ganze herzustellen. Sollte dies funktionieren, könnte ich ein zwei Folgeaufträge folgen lassen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Februar 2020)

Schau dich mal bei den Produkten von Jumo um. Die bieten Kompaktregler an, an die du deine Temperatursensoren anschließen musst, und diese dann nur noch parameterieren musst. Z.B. Jumo Quantrol oder diraTRON. Allerdings liegst du damit wenn du Glück hast noch unter 200 Euro.


----------



## Toxic3 (8 Februar 2020)

Danke Thomas, das klingt wirklich nach dem was ich suche! Werde mich nächste Woche mal mit der Firma in Verbindung setzen.

Vielen lieben Dank! 

Natürlich bin ich trotzdem noch für weitere Vorschläge offen. 😉


----------



## Toxic3 (8 Februar 2020)

Jetzt muss ich mal nachfragen wie man diese Regler nennt, nach denen ich suche bzw welche mir empfohlen wurden? Sind das SPS Regler, PID Regler oder Rampensteuerungen?


----------



## Holzmichl (10 Februar 2020)

Den folgenden Link könntest Du dir auch anschauen, falls dein Problem noch aktuell ist. Müsste zu deiner Aufgabenstellung passen.
Von der Firma haben wir immer ein paar einfachere Regler auf Lager und hatten in den letzten Jahren noch nie ein Problem. Der technische Kontakt bei Fragen ist top.

https://www.pohltechnik.com/de/temp...ionen/rampen-temperaturregler-a-senco-tr-1101


----------



## Toxic3 (13 Februar 2020)

Danke Michael, tatsächlich wäre die Steuerung genau das richtige.


Nur weiß ich inzwischen das es nur eine Steuerung ist.....

Anscheinend benötigt man dafür dann noch SSR Relais und noch ein paar andere Dinge. 

Könnte mir jemand bitte erklären was ich alles benötigten würde um folgende Teile miteinander kombinieren zu können :

Rampentemperatursteuerung ( Regler von Pohltechnik beispielsweise) mit Temperatursensor und ein Kreislauf mit 2 Schaltschrankgebläseheizungen und einer Heizspirale.

Wäre euch wirklich dankbar wenn ihr mir auch damit helfen könntet!


----------



## Holzmichl (13 Februar 2020)

Das kommt im Großen und Ganzen auf dein Können und deine Ansprüche an.
Technisch musst Du selbst abklären/abschätzen, ob deine Temperatur z.B. +- 2 °C (Relais oder Schütz) oder +- 0,2°C (SSR) von der vorgegebenen Rampe/Solltemp halten muss oder dein Prozess verträgt und wie automatisiert dein Ablauf sein soll. Beispielsweise automatisches Schalten der Belüftung oder manuell per Schalter.
Der Händler bietet Einbausets und Gehäuse für seine Geräte an. Schau dich selbst mal im Onlineshop um oder ruf bei denen an zur Beratung.

Grundsätzliche Frage: Bist Du selbst befähigt mit 230V AC oder 400V AC zu arbeiten? (Habe hier meine Zweifel  )
Um am Ende lange Freude mit deinem Ofen zu haben müssen alle Bauteile passend und normgerecht verbaut werden.
Sprichwort Stromversorgung, Sicherungen, Erdung, Verkabelung, Installation, richtiges Gehäuse etc pp.

Ich zitiere mal aus der Bedienungsanleitung des Reglers, weil ich das grade passend finde:
(Seite 7)

"Bedenken Sie, dass ein unqualifizierter Umgang mit Strom Schmerzen, bleibende gesundheitliche Schäden oder Ihren Tod zur Folge haben kann. Zu den Folgen des Todes informieren Sie sich in Ihrer Bibel."
"Der Umgang mit dieser Bedienungsanleitung setzt eine fachliche Qualifikation voraus. Wenden Sie sich an Ihren örtlichen Elektroinstallateur, falls Sie keine fachliche Qualifikation besitzen!"


----------



## Toxic3 (13 Februar 2020)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Auch wenn ich mal Elektoinstallateur gelernt habe, würde ich mir zwar die Verdrahtung unter Anleitung zutrauen, jedoch habe ich von der Materie selbst keine Ahnung. Ich weiß weder was ein SSR, ein Relais oder ein Schütz in diesem System für einen Zweck hat. Durch deinen Beitrag versteh ich gerade nur dass das SSR wesentlich genauer schaltet.... (Wobei eine Toleranz von +- 3 Grad absolut im Rahmen ist.)

Daher frage ich hier auch erstmal nach den entsprechenden Komponenten und wenn dann alles da wäre, würde ich natürlich erneut nachfragen, wie ich was zu verbinden habe, welche Querschnitte ich verwenden soll usw. 

Der Shop hilft mir daher nicht wirklich weiter, da ich eben nicht weiß nach WAS ich tatsächlich suchen muss.

Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine? 

Ps: die Lüfter der Heizungen werden getrennt und laufen im Dauerbetrieb mit.


----------



## Holzmichl (14 Februar 2020)

Okay, dann kurz zu den Grundlagen der Schaltungen:
Schütze + Relais sind elektromechanisch schaltende Bauteile, in diesem Fall zum Last schalten. Die Funktion selbst ist gleich, allerdings schaltet ein Relais meist nur 1 oder 2 Kontakte als Öffner, Schließer oder Wechsler(=1x Öffner und 1x Schließer). Ein Schütz hat meistens 3 Lastkontakte als Schließer und 1 oder 2 Hilfskontakte. 
Durch das elektromechanische System schalten diese Bauteile nicht verschleißfrei, sind aber tendenziell günstiger. Beispiel Relais Fa Finder: Lebensdauer 10 Mio Schaltspiele
Anwendung in deinem Fall für die Heizung als Hysterese: Solltemperatur wird um 1°C unterschritten -> Schütz schaltet ein, Heizung wird bestromt. 
Solltemperatur wird um 1°C überschritten -> Schütz fällt ab. Heizung stromlos. 
Diser Vorgang heißt Hysterese (hier um 2°C)

SSR, als Abkürzung für Solid-State-Relais, kann auch wie ein normales Relais oder Schütz geschaltet werden, hat aber die Besonderheit verschleißfrei zu schalten. Daher kommt die Möglichkeit z.B. in einer Sekunde das SSR fast unbeschränkt oft ein- und auszuschalten. 
Daher folgt für die Regulierung von trägen ohmschen Lasten = Heizspirale etc 
Innerhalb einer Sekunde 100 mal für 5ms Ein und 5ms Aus entspricht 50% Heizleistung. Praktisch jedes Verhältnis zwischen Dauer-Ein = 100% und komplett aus = 0% ist darstellbar.
Hierbei spricht man auch von PWM (Pulsweitenmodulation).
Dadurch kann man mit SSR feiner regeln im Vergleich zur Hysterese.

Bei dem Pohltechnik-Regler kann man auswählen zwischen Relais-Ausgang und SSR-Ansteuerung. Die narrensichere Variante ist Relaisausgang und Schütz oder Relais. Bessere Regelung bekommt man mit SSR, wie oben beschrieben. Allerdings muss man sich dann um die Leistungsaufnahme und Erwärmung der Relais kümmern und ob je nach geschalteter Leistung und Umgebung eventuell andere Geräte beeinflusst werden können.

Ich hoffe ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel gebracht zu haben.
Weitere Antworten dann bei Bedarf morgen.


----------



## Heinileini (14 Februar 2020)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> SSR, ...
> Innerhalb einer Sekunde 100 mal für 5ms Ein und 5ms Aus entspricht 50% Heizleistung.


Wenn eine Gleichspannung so geschaltet wird, dürftest Du Recht haben.
Wenn es um eine 50 Hz WechselSpannung geht, wäre ich mit dieser Aussage sehr vorsichtig, ohne die genauen Eigenschaften eines SSR zu kennen.
Eine [oder drei] 20 ms dauernde Phase[n] in vier 5 ms Schnipsel zu unterteilen, klingt auf den ersten Blick vielleicht ganz gut, aber ...


----------



## Holzmichl (14 Februar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn eine Gleichspannung so geschaltet wird, dürftest Du Recht haben.
> Wenn es um eine 50 Hz WechselSpannung geht, wäre ich mit dieser Aussage sehr vorsichtig, ohne die genauen Eigenschaften eines SSR zu kennen.
> Eine [oder drei] 20 ms dauernde Phase[n] in vier 5 ms Schnipsel zu unterteilen, klingt auf den ersten Blick vielleicht ganz gut, aber ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Du hast Recht. Hab ich jetzt in meinem vorschnellen Beispiel leider nicht beachtet.
Ein AC/AC SSR schaltet im Regelfall als Thyristor im Nulldurchgang der Sinuswelle der Spannung. Dadurch würde die Ansteuerung bei 100Hz verzerrt bis unbrauchbar.
Daraus folgt die minimale sinnvolle Frequenz mit 50Hz.
Wobei für eine von Natur aus träge Heizung würde ich jetzt eher 1Hz, 5Hz oder 10Hz einstellen.

Das System ist im Wechselstrom auch nichts anderes als eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung.

Wenn bei @Toxic3 allerdings keine so große Rolle spielt, dass die Temperatur möglichst präzise gehalten wird ist die Hysterese-Schaltung mit 0815-Relais einfacher umzusetzen.


----------



## Holzmichl (14 Februar 2020)

Toxic3 schrieb:


> Daher frage ich hier auch erstmal nach den entsprechenden Komponenten und wenn dann alles da wäre, würde ich natürlich erneut nachfragen, wie ich was zu verbinden habe, welche Querschnitte ich verwenden soll usw.



Hier fehlt für eine Aussage die Auflistung aller bestehenden Bauteile mit allen Details/Informationen über Ausführung und Leistungen.
Das sollte man sich aber für ein gutes Verständnis am Besten selbst erarbeiten.


----------



## Toxic3 (14 Februar 2020)

Natürlich ist dein Vorschlag nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. Jedoch hatte ich nicht umsonst gehofft, ein p&p Gerät zu finden, mit dem ich meine Heizquelle "verdrahten" und direkt loslegen kann. Da dies jedoch für mich momentan finanziell nicht möglich ist, muss ich den Umweg über den Selbstbau gehen. Nur werde ich jetzt sicher nicht anfangen Elektrotechnik zu studieren. (bitte nicht falsch verstehen)
Ich habe zwar zwei Jahre elektro-Installateur gelernt, aber nur bei Profectis, wo ich mich um weiße Ware gekümmert habe. In der Berufsschule saß ich daher da und schaute wie ein Fragezeichen, da ich mit dem eigentlichen Berufsbild nichts zu tun hatte. Daher dann auch der Abbruch meinerseits. Das ist nun 20 Jahre her und mehr als erweiterte Grundkenntnisse sind nicht gegeben. 😉

Und wenn ihr hier loslegt und über Trägheit, Hz usw sprecht, bin ich schon lange raus. 

Daher war eben die Frage nach teilen die ich benötige... 

Um nochmal aufzulisten was ich habe bzw anschaffen würde :

2 Schaltschrankgebläse 1x 120W, 1x100W

Eine Heizspirale 600W

Sensor für Temperatur 

Bedienteil / Regler für Rampensteuerung


Ziel :

Temperofen bei dem im Höchstfall 120 Grad erreicht werden sollen. 
Da 3 Stromkreise, am liebsten über eine Mehrfachsteckdose verbunden welche über die Steuerung bedient wird. 
Alles ausgelegt für 2500 W um einen Puffer zu haben und trotzdem im Bedarfsfall eine weitere Heizspirale hinzufügen zu können.
Dass das Relais in diesem Fall nichts anderes ist als ein on/off Schalter und der Regler den Menschen ersetzt, welcher sonst die Temperatur überwacht und im Bedarfsfall die "Heizung" ein oder ausschaltet ist mir natürlich klar (ausser ich liege gerade komplett falsch).

Ich hoffe ich habe euch nun die nötigen Informationen geben können. Es wäre super wenn ihr mir die noch fehlenden Komponenten, gerne auch mit Bezeichnung nennen könntet.

Viele Grüße 
Nadim


----------

